# Big Als - AC70



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

If you missed out on it like I did, you can pay for it now and when they are restocked in a couple of days, you can pick them up then.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

They actually sold out eh? I went there at 9 am to get them just in case but didn't think they'd be sold out already. Which location did you go to?


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Scarborough, and they are willing to sell one to you now, and you can pick up when they arrive in a couple days.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Oh, I got 10 of them lol. Fiance and I ran in, grabbed em, endured the stares of everyone in the store as we walked to the cash, bought them, put them in the car, THEN went back in to see if there was anything else I wanted .


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Cory said:


> Oh, I got 10 of them lol. Fiance and I ran in, grabbed em, endured the stares of everyone in the store as we walked to the cash, bought them, put them in the car, THEN went back in to see if there was anything else I wanted .


LOL!! good job!! 10 huh? I only grabbed 2!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Oh, I got 10 of them lol. Fiance and I ran in, grabbed em, endured the stares of everyone in the store as we walked to the cash, bought them, put them in the car, THEN went back in to see if there was anything else I wanted .


wow.....someone is being greedy...ya I was only going to grab one for a friend since all I use are canisters and sponge....but then I was like what the heck.....might as well get one for myself just in case...LOL


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> Oh, I got 10 of them lol. Fiance and I ran in, grabbed em, endured the stares of everyone in the store as we walked to the cash, bought them, put them in the car, THEN went back in to see if there was anything else I wanted .


Cory,

Yah save one for me or others? Going back for another box load?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I might grab 2 more since 2 were for a customer and I'd really like 10. Most, if not all of them will be in use by the end of this week


----------



## LadyInBlue (Nov 2, 2009)

How much are these going for?

Because I did most of my shopping online yesterday and I remember seeing them priced at $19.99.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17903/si4408842/cl0/aquaclear70powerfilter

So if anybody doesn't want to make the trek and this is the same price.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BA Scar. restocked already today. They got a huge box load right now. 

Confirmed at 1900.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought two. Anybody who wants my second one is welcome to it for $20.00, if Big Als has run out, as a favor to the GTA aquaria user base.

W


----------

